# Het Nederlands accent



## papeheimers

Hallo allen,
 
Laatst viel het mij in een tv programma weer eens op dat het Nederlands accent (bijvoorbeeld wanneer men Engels spreekt of gewoon het Nederlands zelf) iets lijkt te zijn wat voor veel landen nogal ongrijpbaar is en wat veelal vervangen wordt door een mengelmoes van Scandinavisch en/of Duits wat er dan voor door moet gaan. 
 
Nu weet ik dat de Nederlanders; cabaretiers, acteurs, maar ook in het dagelijks leven (gewoon for fun denk ik), graag af en toe het Vlaams accent nabootsen en in mijn oren (Nederlands Nederlands) zijn sommigen er verbazingwekkend goed in, maar ik vroeg me af of de Vlamingen ook wel eens een Nederlands accent nadoen of na hebben horen doen; voor de grap of misschien in een film of cabaretvoorstelling? 
 
Ik ben namelijk ergens wel benieuwd hoe dat zou klinken , maar op internet kan ik nergens echt een voorbeeld hiervan vinden.


----------



## Lopes

Ja, dat doen ze regelmatig voor de grap, en geen enkele keer klonk het realistisch. Ik kan hier geen Youtube filmpjes plaatsen geloof ik maar als je zoekt op Alles kan beter - plaatsnemen vindt je bij 0:55 een (heel klein) voorbeeld van Vlamingen die een Nederlands accent nadoen, als is het hier misschien bewust overdreven. Het klinkt iniedergeval wel als andere keren dat ik Vlamingen 'nen Hollander' na heb horen doen. 

Herman Brusselmans laat Nederlandse personages ook wel eens anders praten in zijn boeken, en schrijft dat dan op als bijvoorbeeld "choeie aaffont", en dat is dan kennelijk voor Vlamingen heel herkenbaar (toch? ), maar bij mij duurde het even voordat ik door had dat het misschien om een Nederlander kon gaan.


----------



## papeheimers

ik heb je tip eens even opgezocht op youtube en ik moet zeggen dat ik het woord Nijmegen nog wel van een goed Nederlands accent voorzien vond, hoor  

Mijn vraag kwam eigenlijk voort uit het feit dat ik verwacht had dat (wanneer men goed is in accenten), het voor de Zuiderburen in tegenstelling tot de rest van de wereld, wel mogelijk zou zijn om een onderscheidend Nederlands accent na te bootsen zoals dat in Nederland gebeurt met het Vlaams accent. Aangezien het dan meer een kwestie is van een regio accent nadoen dan van een algeheel taal accent, dacht ik, maar wellicht dat die vlieger toch niet helemaal op gaat.


----------



## Frank06

Lopes said:


> Ja, dat doen ze regelmatig voor de grap, en geen enkele keer klonk het realistisch.


Ik weet ook niet of het 1. echt realistisch kan, 2. vaak realistisch _bedoeld_ is. Meestal neemt men een paar opvallende kenmerken waarvan men veronderstelt dat ze typisch zijn voor een bepaald dialect, en die gaat men dan uitvergroten. En die herkent het publiek.
Men gooit hierbij nogal wat op een hoopje: een Vlaming die een Nederlander imiteert, zal de stemloze fricatieven benadrukken (zoals in choeie aaffont) en  lange klinkers diftongeren (seei, voor zee) en zal hierbij de bal regelmatig misslaan.
Een voorbeeldje in de omgekeerde richting: Neem nu 'nen Hollander'. 'Nen' hier lijkt mij een kenmerk van bepaalde dialecten in Vlaanderen, maar de begin h- zal je, althans in de streken waar men 'nen' gebruikt, zelden horen. En toch wordt het hierboven gebruikt als een typisch "Vlaamse" (in realiteit Belgisch-Brabantse) frase. 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## HKK

Akkoord. Een ander voorbeeld: het is bekend dat veel Vlamingen verkleinwoorden maken op -ke of -ske. Op een forum zag ik "Vlaams" geïmiteerd door een Nederlander en het zag er ongeveer zo uit:
"He manneke weet gij wanneer het buske naar mijn halteke vertrekt?"
Deze taalgebruiker had blijkbaar 'opvallend' verward met 'extreem frequent'. In de realiteit geloof ik niet dat wij significant meer verkleinwoorden gebruiken. Ik neem aan dat er van deze foute redenering ook omgekeerde voorbeelden bestaan.

Trouwens, volgens Papeheimers zijn sommige cabaretiers 'zeer goed' in het imiteren van een Vlaams accent. Ik ben daar enigszins sceptisch over. Met goedkeuring van een mod zou ik graag een link krijgen


----------



## Frank06

HKK said:


> Deze taalgebruiker had blijkbaar 'opvallend' verward met 'extreem frequent'.


Dat vind ik een zeer goede samenvatting.


> Trouwens, volgens Papeheimers zijn sommige cabaretiers 'zeer goed' in het imiteren van een Vlaams accent. Ik ben daar enigszins sceptisch over. Met goedkeuring van een mod zou ik graag een link krijgen


Dat is natuurlijk een ander aspect: het publiek. Ik vermoed dat het een zeer menselijk trekje is, maar wanneer een _Vlaamse_ komiek _Nederlands Nederlands_ imiteert (en dus een grap maakt en dus een beetje ridiculiseert), dan zal het sterk afhangen van het publiek of die imitatie/grap ook geslaagd is. Voor een _Vlaams _publiek kan die imitatie zeer geslaagd zijn, omdat het bepaalde zaken herkent. Of die uitvergrote kenmerken de realiteit benaderen, of beter, correct gebruikt worden, dat zal het _Vlaamse_ publiek worst wezen: lachen met '_nen Ollander_' is plezant, nietwaar.
Een _Nederlands_ publiek, dat sowieso meer vertrouwd is met het accent én dat eigenlijk de pineut is, zal véél kritischer en dus defensiever reageren.
[En vervang de gecursiveerde woorden hierboven gerust door een (lid van een) andere taalgroep. Hetzelfde gaat m.i. op voor Limburger, West-Vlaming, etc. etc.]

Ik bedoel, we weten allemaal dat er vaak bij een grap over "onze groep" verteld door een lid van "onze groep" anders gereageerd wordt dan bij diezelfde grap verteld door iemand van een "andere groep". Lijkt mij menselijk al te menselijk.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Frank06 said:


> Dat vind ik een zeer goede samenvatting.
> 
> Dat is natuurlijk een ander aspect: het publiek. Ik vermoed dat het een zeer menselijk trekje is, maar wanneer een _Vlaamse_ komiek _Nederlands Nederlands_ imiteert (en dus een grap maakt en dus een beetje ridiculiseert), dan zal het sterk afhangen van het publiek of die imitatie/grap ook geslaagd is. Voor een _Vlaams _publiek kan die imitatie zeer geslaagd zijn, omdat het bepaalde zaken herkent. Of die uitvergrote kenmerken de realiteit benaderen, of beter, correct gebruikt worden, dat zal het _Vlaamse_ publiek worst wezen: lachen met '_nen Ollander_' is plezant, nietwaar.
> Een _Nederlands_ publiek, dat sowieso meer vertrouwd is met het accent én dat eigenlijk de pineut is, zal véél kritischer en dus defensiever reageren.
> [En vervang de gecursiveerde woorden hierboven gerust door een (lid van een) andere taalgroep. Hetzelfde gaat m.i. op voor Limburger, West-Vlaming, etc. etc.]
> 
> Ik bedoel, we weten allemaal dat er vaak bij een grap over "onze groep" verteld door een lid van "onze groep" anders gereageerd wordt dan bij diezelfde grap verteld door iemand van een "andere groep". Lijkt mij menselijk al te menselijk.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


Ik sluit mij hierbij aan, het gaat erom dat 'zij' belachelijk worden gemaakt, ongeacht of het de Hollander, Vlaming, Limburger, Fries, etc. is die het moet ontgelden. Dat we eens hartelijk om 'hen' kunnen lachen is van grote belang dan of het accent geslaagd is.

Wat misschien interessant is hier te vermelden (en om toch nog iets toe te voegen aan deze thread), is dat onderzoek is gebleken dat Vlamingen Nederlanders beter verstaan dan andersom.


----------



## papeheimers

HKK said:


> Trouwens, volgens Papeheimers zijn sommige cabaretiers 'zeer goed' in het imiteren van een Vlaams accent. Ik ben daar enigszins sceptisch over. Met goedkeuring van een mod zou ik graag een link krijgen


 
Nou, ik heb niet gezegd dat ze er per definitie zeer goed in zijn, maar dat het in _mijn _oren, dus Nederlandse oren, goed en herkenbaar klonk. 

Maar zoals Lopes, Frank en Reynearde al zeiden, zal het voor de tegenpartij altijd herkenbaarder zijn dan voor het volk (of de groep) in kwestie die het "slechtoffer" is. Hoewel ik moet zeggen dat als iemand een kloppend heerlijk doorgetrokken stereotype hollander (of man/vrouw stereotypes) neerzet en het is herkenbaar, ik dit ook evengoed grappig kan vinden, hoor. Of ik nu deel van het geplaagde volk/de groep ben of niet


----------

